# Hypo DH sunglow



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm confused here.

When they say double het for sunglow what does that mean ?

Is it that they are het for albino and sunglow :roll: ?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

its a term used by americans if im correct they count the hypo/salmon as a het as that is used in making a sunglow its like saying they are het albino and het hypo/salmon please correct if im wrong lol 



luke


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

DH sunglow means its a visual hypo salmon thats 100% het for albino.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

casey and luke are right.

Americans count salmon as "het salmon" it's teribly confusing. they are hypo 100% het albino. the double het is a reference to both the hypo and albino genes.

So visual hypo 100% het albino = Double het sunglow.

Sunglow being visual hypo visual albino in the same snake. Obvisouly you cna get both Kahl and Sharp sunglows.

Mason


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks it all makes sense :2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> casey and luke are right.
> 
> Americans count salmon as "het salmon" it's teribly confusing. they are hypo 100% het albino. the double het is a reference to both the hypo and albino genes.


Most of the salmon boa constrictors have a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene. This fits the definition of "heterozygous". Add "het albino", and the snake is obviously a double het. You just have to remember that salmon is a dominant mutant gene, which means that a het salmon does not look normal.

One of my pet peeves is the persistent belief among herpers that a het must look normal. :banghead:


----------

